# Favour needed - dark photo



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

I have a photo of me, the background is fine but it was taken in the shade so i am quite dark, sadly i dont have any good editing software, what i do have has not worked, anyone with good skills and a few mins be able to help me? i'll PM pic, thanks

kev


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

send it over. You can't attach a pic to a PM normally in VB. Link it, I'll see what I can do. No guarantees, mind 

Bret


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

Post it up so we can get a laugh kev. I'll photoshop it for you :lol:


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Designer by trade send it my way if no one else can help


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

herbie147 said:


> Post it up so we can get a laugh kev. I'll photoshop it for you :lol:


how about no :lol:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Th3Doctor said:


> Designer by trade send it my way if no one else can help


ok cheers


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Post it up and we can all have a shot


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

ok, a quick play says:
- the eye on the left is screwed up by photobucket. It will always look like you have a black eye with this base.
- if you raise the VALUE curve from the bottom left it lightens nicely, then you can drop the bottom of the curve and it looks pretty OK. Except for the eye.

Bret


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

i knew it would be a difficult one to do but thanks dude


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

Download Google's Picasa software, it's easy to fix stuff like this with the Fill Light slider.
Lesson: When out in bright sunlight use the flash to illuminate the face so you don't end up being in the dark.


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

u can download picassa for free, its a really good and easy to use software.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Picasa is a lot more limiting than for example GIMP, IMO... plus GIMP has UFRaw as a plugin.

Bret


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

Sorry kev, just aint getting the hang of photoshop


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

herbie147 said:


> Sorry kev, just aint getting the hang of photoshop


http://gamesmuseum.uwaterloo.ca/Archives/Culin/Hawaii1899/graphics/****3.jpg


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello mate Ive PM you as well as posting here. The retouched picture - Due to the very poor quality of the original I was unable to do a full correction. (as the results you can get are all dependant on the quality of the original.) But I have done my best. It will look different to you as it does form me due to screen calibration. Start with this and let me know if you want any more changes, but I think the images is at its limits.

Do you have a Hires original?


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Does anyone know how i get the image to display in the post?


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Would a flash really deal with the dark areas? I would think the sun etc is too bright for a 'normal' cameras flash to deal with that. Is it not the shadow of the nearby tree thats causing the dark area. 

Some of the attempts to correct are great, especially the first one.


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

HornetSting said:


> Would a flash really deal with the dark areas?


Go try it for yourself, it won't work well over a certain distance because flashes have a limited range, but most shots of people are shot pretty close anyway solving that problem.
This technique is called Fill Flash, google it as there's a ton of articles about it.


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

A good strong flash gun would be like an x-ray on him, so yeah - as long as that photo's not taken by someone on the end of a £100,000 1200mm lens stood half a mile away then I don't see why it should be a problem


----------

